# injection codes for 20550, 20552 and 20553



## ppt (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so confuse about these 3 codes.  if the doctor injects 6 injections to the left upper trapizuz and 3 injections to left lower back.  What is the best way to code this case.

Many thanks for your input.


----------



## stonecm (Oct 12, 2012)

the difference between 20550 and 20552/20553 is 20550 is an injection into a single tendon sheath or origin. If the Dr. is injecting trigger points, 2 or fewer muscle groups is 20552 and 3 or more muscle groups is 20553. Here is a break down of the muscle groups to help you decide how many different muscle groups were injected:
1. Head
2. Cervical Spine
3. LUE including shoulder
4. RUE including shoulder
5. Thoracic Spine
6. Lumbosacral spine
7. LLE including hip
8. RLE including hip
**multiple injections into the same muscle group are still considered one muscle group**

In this case I would code it 20552 since he did lumbar spine and left shoulder (2 muscle groups). Hope this helps


----------

